# lease to own



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

mr overkill said:


> So since the dealers can't "make the numbers work" they offered me a lease option where I put the down payment get my # I want bank the rest till the lease is over then just buy it let's see what his new numbers are
> 
> 
> In the mean time im bringing home a forte 5 ex to drive tonight to get a feel for it in case this fall through


Sounds like your dealer needs to step up a bit... Anyway, lease to own could also work. More interest over time, but it would get you into the car. Good luck!


----------



## CW_ (Jan 31, 2013)

Have you tried local banks, credit unions, etc. on your own? Even if your credit is less than stellar, if you didn't check on your own it's possible the dealership could be exaggerating things and trying to take you to the cleaners. Typically, dealerships get a loan at a certain interest rate from the bank, then offer you the loan at a higher rate, thus pocketing the difference, so they might be trying to steer you into a higher-rate option. And no matter what you do, read every page of every piece of paperwork anybody wants you to sign. Yes, it's boring. Yes, a lot of it is straight-up boilerplate. But if there are any surprises in that paperwork and one bites you on the rear end, any judge will laugh you right out of court if your argument is you didn't read the fine print. That's what I did when I bought my car, I read through so much stuff I ended up reading a Chinese takeout menu on the finance person's desk


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

My brother leased a brand new silverado, payment was around $225 a month vs the $500+ the payment would have been. After the lease was up he could buy out the lease for $22K, truck had 27K miles on it at the time, could not buy a used one with that many miles at that time for so cheap. 

With that said a cruze is not a silverado & I'm not sure the above would be true with a cruze lease.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

If I did a lease I would have to buy it with me driving 23k a year

Funny thing is if they discounted the car to the price they quoted me last month then I think the # would work

I think I know why the local dealers are playing games gm did a search for me and there is ONE in my configuration in 5,000 mile radius


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

mr overkill said:


> I think I know why the local dealers are playing games gm did a search for me and there is ONE in my configuration in _*5,000 mile*_ radius


So basically there is only one of your car in existence.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

If youre so stuck on it, pony up the money or go talk to the Kia dealer I guess......I can't blame their negotiation


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

Make your best deal and buy the car. Better to spend a little more on the car you want than to drive something you are not crazy about. But that's just me. I have been told I am too impulsive.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

agree scott BUT my local dealer that i tust came up with a idea


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

instead of putting 13k down and getting payments to 210 a month at 72 months 

put 5k down 3 year lease 10k mile per year 200.00 a month the other 8k bank it over 3 years save 4-5k more and when the lease comes due buy it would have about 13k in the bank

16,200


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

dam forum tonight 

16,200 is the buy back price so i would have 13k saved price is 16k so i would have the car paid off in 3-4 years instead of 72 months


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

mr overkill said:


> dam forum tonight
> 
> 16,200 is the buy back price so i would have 13k saved price is 16k so i would have the car paid off in 3-4 years instead of 72 months


That sounds like a pretty good option to me.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Yup diesel. Now I just need to get them to let me take one out for more then 3 miles lolol.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Yup diesel. Now I just need to get them to let me take one out for more then 3 miles lolol.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

Can't argue with the numbers. It will work if you can keep the miles off it. I got mine in July and I already have 30K on it so a lease wouldn't work for me. I hope you get it. I know you will enjoy it.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

Oh....please don't lease a car. My daughter and son-in-law did that and it was the worst experience ever. Read it carefully since most of these are low mileage leases in which, when you exceed the mileage agreement you pay $.25 per mile or some rediculous amount. By low mileage they sometimes limit it to 8k per year when the mileage for the average family is around 15K per year.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

ParisTNDude said:


> Oh....please don't lease a car. My daughter and son-in-law did that and it was the worst experience ever. Read it carefully since most of these are low mileage leases in which, when you exceed the mileage agreement you pay $.25 per mile or some rediculous amount. By low mileage they sometimes limit it to 8k per year when the mileage for the average family is around 15K per year.


Besides that, if you have any damage on your car you have to repair it before you bring it back in. The way around the mileage limit is to just buy the car once the lease is up. I could never do a lease, I put on 20K a year.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

I am looking into leasing it to get me into the 200 a month range. Take the extra money that I Was going to use for finance put it back in the bank and at the end of the lease just buy it out right


----------



## BlkGrnetRS (Jul 21, 2013)

spacedout said:


> Besides that, if you have any damage on your car you have to repair it before you bring it back in. The way around the mileage limit is to just buy the car once the lease is up. I could never do a lease, I put on 20K a year.


Yes but if he plans on buying it out at the end it doesn't matter. 

I leased my cruze and couldn't be happier. It was a great way to get out of my old car without being upside down on my cruze. I have 12,000 miles a year which is more than enough for me. I bought my cruze in July and only have 6300 miles on it. With that said though leasing isn't for everyone.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Done deal

15k miles per year. 39 months 5k down 15k buy off 202.00 per month


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

mr overkill said:


> Done deal
> 
> 15k miles per year. 39 months 5k down 15k buy off 202.00 per month


so $28k assuming you have the $15k when you need it.....whats the sticker on yer car? (dunno us pricing)


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

I have 8500 going back into the bank so to save 5-6 over 3 years will be OK then just write a check (my gas savings alone is about 1200 a year)


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Scratches and dings would be my worst enemy. This car has a new scratch when the wind blows hard enough. I also fall into too many **** mies catagory. I am almost 20K miles and I got the car mid July.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Fuel savings worst case is 1500 best case is at 50 mpg is 1900

After discounts it was 24700


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

mr overkill said:


> Fuel savings worst case is 1500 best case is at 50 mpg is 1900
> 
> After discounts it was 24700


Congrats!!


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

Congrats on the new car! Welcome to the CTD club!


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

* "my diesel"*

The other dealer does not want to a swap with where I "bought" from


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

This post doesn't make any sense to me on its own. Could you provide some context?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Moved post to your old post. Please continue existing threads on the same subject rather than starting another.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

mr overkill said:


> Fuel savings worst case is 1500 best case is at 50 mpg is 1900
> 
> After discounts it was 24700


what does it sticker for, im just of us vs can pricing

i know no one pays sticker, but thats what they want


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Sticker was 27310


----------

